# New Goat, Probably Pregnant at 6 months



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I am going to pick up a new goat tomorrow, her last owners have had her in with a buck since the first week of June. She was born February 29, 2016. She is a Nigerian Dwarf, he is a Pygmy, Nigerian, Fainter mix. 

I need help and suggestions on how to help her. I will post pics after I get her and I'm doing a urine pregnancy test on her as soon as I get her. What would be her best option if she is pregnant? Would terminating the pregnancy be best? What else should I know?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

How much does she weigh? She may not have gone into heat yet, she is only 6 months. 
I would draw blood and send it in to know for sure. 
Hard to tell how far along she might be. Can you get an ultrasound?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Draw blood and send it in, if she is pregnant I would abort it. She's way too young to kid. And being a Nigerian, she could definitely have already had her 1st cycle.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm not sure how much she weighs, I will weigh her tomorrow. I've not seen her in person yet.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

This is the pregnancy urine test I have.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Please don't rely on this test!!!! I used them last year. One of my does that I was SURE was bred kept testing negative. I finally had my vet do an ultrasound. She kidded triplets. Only 3 out of 5 tests were accurate for me (and yes I followed directions and tested multiple times). IMO the only good tests are blood test or ultrasound after 30 days bred. I like to wait a little longer for US.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with above advice..blood test and abort if positive.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you for your help everyone. I figured that the urine test was a good spot to start since it would give me same day results. I am wanting to get her blood tested or ultrasounded. I also need to have her tested for CAE. 

Can someone clarify how CAE is spread? Would I be risking my other two does if I put her in with them? We don't have a lot of space, but I couldn't just let her go to someone who had no clue how to help her, she was listed on Craigslist. 

Also, how would you recommend terminating the pregnancy? I've read about Lute but I've never used it.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are testing for CAE that is also a blood test. You could test for pregnancy at the same time. Lute is called lutalyse, it is a hormone that is injected IM. - You must get that from your vet.

CAE is spread through milk and blood. There are differing opinions as to how this can be managed. The biggest risk is to her kids and goats in contact with her at kidding and milking. There are some threads about this on that subject - worth a read!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe, if she has some problems, you might want to pass on purchasing her. It sounds mean, but she may be more trouble than she is worth. 
CAE is spread by blood and milk. It is something you sure don't want in your herd. Johnes is another bad disease that you sure don't want.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I also agree that if you plan to have other goats, or already do, I would pass on this one (though it may be too late now) and purchase from breeders who keep kids that are too young separate from bucks, and already disease test.

If you do choose to get her, you may want to quarantine her until she is tested. When you see her condition, you may know how best to help her. If she is in good condition I would just work on getting her tested and settled in. If she is in poor condition, you will need to look at a fecal test to deworm her, then a copper bolus if she is deficient. Probios is always a good idea for new goats coming in, to help their tummy settle from the stressful move.

Best of luck~


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I've got her. She is beautiful, she just came from an owner who didn't know what they were doing. She's a lot bigger than I thought based on the photos I saw of her. Here are the photos we just took.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

She was very skittish when I went in to get her, but within minutes of being home is following me. I will weigh and measure her in a little while. She's never had a hoof trim so that is a goal for Tuesday when my husband is here to help me. Compared to one of my does who is close to the same age she is downright skinny.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She doesn't look too bad actually. No fish tail, seems alert. I wish you well


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

She's cute! Yeah, those pee tests were 100% inaccurate for me. Better off guessing!

She would have to be at least 30 days bred before sending in blood for pregnancy testing. If it were me, I would send in blood asap, and if it comes back negative, send it in again in 30 days.

The reason I would send in blood right away, is because if you are going to use lute, you want to do it as early as possible in the pregnancy. You can do it any time, but if it is later in the pregnancy, she will have to go into labor to deliver the fetus(es) rather than just reabsorbing them. And, of course, the smaller the fetus she delivers, the better for her. 

Some people might not abort; I honestly don't know what I would do. Especially with the buck being larger breed than her, I would be very nervous about letting her carry to term. Hopefully she is just not pregnant!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

shes a cutie...best of luck with her!! Keep us posted


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute.

Good advice too, good luck with her.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Your other does will not be at immediate risk for CAE.

A blood test for both pregnancy, and CAE/CL/Johnes right off the bat.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

She seems in good condition and fairly decent size for a late Feb kid.
What's here weight?
Good luck with her.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

She is 20" at the shoulder and 33.4lbs. I think the previous owner may be off on the birthday a bit, I'm leaning more towards her being a late January kid. Does that match her size better?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

33 lbs is definitely too small
To be bred
So either get a pregnancy test done or go ahead and Lute her
We've given Lute to some we suspected of being exposed
I don't think you are measuring her correctly at the withers she doesn't look 20"


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

She is almost as tall as my adult, maybe just an inch or two less. She is very skinny.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What are you feeding her, or planning to, and how much?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

She has access to free choice alfalfa pellets and hay and twice a day she is getting sweet feed, between 1-2 cups each feeding. Is that too much? Not enough? I want to increase her weight but I don't want to make her sick. I've given her probios and an herbal dewormer from Molly's Herbals (the one WITHOUT wormwood)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would find a better source of feed. Molasses in high amounts isn't good for them. I'd feed maybe a pound twice a day. A pound is about two cups (depends on the feed though). Also, she's getting free choice loose minerals? Have you copper bolused her? She might not need that depending on the copper levels in your area and the fact that she's white.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Yup, free choice minerals ️ I'll start looking for a better feed. What does molasses do?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I love her boots!!! She's so cute! You were good to rescue her from those people. Big kids could cause horrible kidding problems. Did you get to see the buck she was with? Did he seem a lot larger than a buck of her breed would be?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Ive not been around a full grown Nigerian buck much, I can say the buck she was in with was just a few inches taller than a the full grown Pygmy doe that was also there.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Since I had the P Test I used it. I don't think I need to have the blood test done. It's obviously positive.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I figured I should include how to read the results. I'm guessing it's a dark blue green. So mid term.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I would consult a vet and have an ultrasound done. If she's carrying a single and you manage her grain intake, it might be a safe option at this point


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

That's my plan. Hopefully Friday or Saturday I can get her into the vet


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I got obvious positives on both my does using those tests. Neither ever kidded. I even tested them multiple times to make sure they were not in heat the first time (supposedly you can get a positive if they are in heat). Strong positive each time, never any kids or sign of miscarriage. Yes, they could have both aborted and reabsorbed, but I really doubt it.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The P-test has been proven unreliable for goats over and over. Don't trust it. It is designed for cattle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Ok, that does make me feel better. I have a vet appointment and ultrasound scheduled for next Thursday, so just over a week and we will have confirmation one way or another.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## fortspringwatergoats (Sep 16, 2016)

Go to the vet for ALL! It will hurt your pocket but may save the goat!
The vet is always your best bet!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

^^No, not always. Some vets know nothing about goats, but will give you very wrong advice anyways. 

Good luck at the vet. Praying for her.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

So... My mentor came over and said she looks like a mix breed. Which is fine, but now I'm incredibly curious as to what she might be mixed with. At 6 months and 20" at the shoulder she probably will exceed the height allowed for Nigerians, could she be a mini Lamancha with upright ears? They were thinking maybe mini saanen but I don't think she's big enough for that. Any thoughts? The reason I'm wondering about the mini Lamancha is that I saw a couple pictures of mini Lamanchas with upright ears and she looks very similar, but I will also admit that area is not my strong point.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

In 10 days she has gone from 33.4lbs to 41.8lbs. Is that weight gain too fast? It's mostly coming from all the alfalfa pellets she's eating, she isn't getting much grain.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to say because she is growing too.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

She certainly looks better, she's no longer really boney, but it just seems like so much weight. It's almost a pound a day that she has gained


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Just got back from the vet. He thinks she is pregnant but she is so early that he's not definitive. He thinks she is about 18 days pregnant.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Being 6 months old and pregnant early term, you can abort her, with a shot of lute to stop it. 
Talk to your vet about it.

She still has to grow herself and if she has to carry babies, that nutrition will go into them mostly instead of her and may stunt her growth. 

If you want her to have her babies, make sure she doesn't get too fat. 
If she were mine, being 6 months old I would terminate the pregnancy.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Agreed, I would terminate as well


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I did speak with the vet and he believed she would be fine kidding.

I know she is very young, but I have moral issues with ending life when it's not absolutely necessary. So unless the pregnancy would threaten her life, I won't end it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's how I feel too. Please keep us updated


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We understand, I respect that. 

You will have to be there for her when she kids, have a vets number on hand in case. She may do alright, but worse case, she cannot have them naturally and may need a C-section. 

Good luck.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

As of tomorrow I will have had her a month. I am amazed at how much she has grown, both in height and weight. She's definitely not a full Nigerian, she is now taller than my 3.5 year old Nigerian dwarf doe. She's gained quite a bit of weight as well, but not on grain. She has access to free choice alfalfa pellets and hay and doesn't really care for sweet feed. She is no longer afraid of us and will actually ask for our attention. She no longer constantly has a wary look on her face. In short, she is a completely different goat than the one I picked up a month ago. I will try to get pictures of her tomorrow to post.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is doing well.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good to hear


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

She's a cutie.... I've had 3 goats get pregnant at 4-6 months old... I too have an issue with ending life..., however I am very happy to say all were fine, and each kidded a single. They are my best milkers.... One was a close call, but her and her son made it Best wishes, keep us posted..


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Here are some pictures 














Here is one of her behind, she has a bit of white discharge, does that happen if they are pregnant? I'm planning another ultrasound towards the end of the month to confirm for sure that she is pregnant and how many kids. The vet couldn't give me a definitive yes with the last ultrasound, just that he thought she was and would guess her to be around 18 days at the time of the ultrasound.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

White discharge, hmm, you will see that later term. 
Has she had signs of heat? That is also a sign of her just going out.
How many days has it been since she was bred? If it is 18 to 21 days after, she may of just went out of heat.
It is hard to say.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

If she was 18 days pregnant when she was seen by the vet that would put her being bred on 9/4/16


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If he did the ultrasound and thought she was only 18 days pregnant, then he was just seeing fluid. You don't actually see the fetus until after 30 days.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you are seeing discharge I'm kinda thinking she is just in heat... Ksalvagno is correct at 18 days, the ultrasound wouldn't pick up the actual fetus/'s... I personally would just do a blood test in a few weeks to determine if she's open or bred...., but mine usually has discharge when they are in heat, or they have just settled with a buck...


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Ok... So seeing two fluid sacks, one of which is the bladder the other the uterus, doesn't mean she's pregnant? He said that he couldn't say definitively that she was pregnant, but he thought she was.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Too early to tell at 18 days, but in a few weeks do a blood test, then you will know for sure.., just too early...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Some vets are very good at telling from fluid. My old vet was but it wasn't a guarantee.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

So... I had Tiki on the milk stand and was getting her used to me touching her and I found a spot on the side of her udder that felt odd. I had my husband help me and I looked at it. It's a scar from being gored by one of the horned goats she was in with, it was dirty so I cleaned it the best I could without her flipping out. How will a scar affect her udder when she freshens?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it heals well and there is not too much scarring, it should be OK.


----------



## equinecpa (May 18, 2014)

Following along-did you have her preg checked again?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Not yet, it's been on my to do list, but learning to draw blood hasn't gone as well as I'd hoped


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

TeyluFarm said:


> Not yet, it's been on my to do list, but learning to draw blood hasn't gone as well as I'd hoped


Do you have a helper or 2? I have only done it once, but found I really needed my a person or two to make one of my goats stand still and not rear and hop when the needle touched her skin. Shaving the area also really helps. I'm guessing you've watched the helpful youtube videos that are out there?

Good luck! I found it really difficult, but a great feeling once it was all done.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

My mentor should be helping me draw blood tomorrow. However, she is starting to waddle and has a handful of an udder (much larger than my other ff and much larger than when she first got here). Could the vet have missed the baby? He even did an internal ultrasound to make sure. I'm having a moment of panic because we will be out of town for Christmas.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Um, yes quite possible that something was missed, if an udder is forming I'm guessing kids within a month...


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I finally figured out how to draw blood! Pregnancy and CAE test has been drawn and will go out tomorrow! Hopefully results by the end of the week


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

She's CAE negative! And she must love messing with me, negative pregnancy test. 

What I could have sworn was an udder forming seems to just be her gaining depth so her udder is in a slightly different position. 

Though I've not noticed her coming into heat since I've had her, she did have a very slight white discharge at one time. It didn't look like she was in heat, no flagging tail, no crying. But she could just have silent heats like my other girls.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it all worked out!


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

That's great!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm excited over the negative tests, I just feel really silly for being so paranoid and worried lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good news.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

PERFECT!!! so glad that worked out


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I've kept her possible due date on my calendar just in case (according to DH it's so I can remain paranoid) and I have a question, I've not had a Ff before and I'm not sure how their udders develop, her udder feels like it is about the size of of an orange. Is that a normal size? 

I know the possibility of her being pregnant is extremely small, but I'd rather be overly cautious than miss something important.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My doe accidentally got pregnant at 3 or 4 months and I didn't know till she started forming an udder and I just let it go and she's doing perfectly fine!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

TeyluFarm said:


> I've kept her possible due date on my calendar just in case (according to DH it's so I can remain paranoid) and I have a question, I've not had a Ff before and I'm not sure how their udders develop, her udder feels like it is about the size of of an orange. Is that a normal size?
> 
> I know the possibility of her being pregnant is extremely small, but I'd rather be overly cautious than miss something important.


She is just maturing. Its not uncommon for junior does to gain udder tissue as they mature and grow.

As to her size. She doesn't look anywhere near the size you say she is! What are you using to measure her?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If the blood test states she isn't bred, then she isn't, I've never known it to be wrong... as Stacey stated, she's probably maturing, I had a Nubian like that we thought she was bred, and nope.... after a year I bred her and sold her...


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I used a scale (weighed me, then me with her), and a tape measure at her should. She's now my biggest goat 















Pictures of her from tonight.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Tiki wasn't pregnant. I bred her in January and she is due the very end of May.










I would classify her as an easy keeper. She's gotten huge off of hay and alfalfa pellets. She gets grain on occasion but not often. She looks like she is carrying a herd of babies already. Her tummy is 43" around Lol. I've got a waiting thread going for my girls now so I will update here status there.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Beautiful goat!


----------

